# Can the preparation KILL you? Seriously scared, taking all this senna and picolax



## 20869 (Dec 5, 2006)

HII have to go for a colonoscopy this friday. My preparation is:1 day before2 pm TEN 5 mg (50mg total) SENNA tabs5pm 1/2 sachet picolax7pm 1/2 sachet picolaxDay of7am ONE FULL sachet picolax11 am colonsocopy.I am VERY alarmed at the amount of laxatives being taken here- 2 sennas give me painful and watery diareah- will ten kill me? And wont I be empty after all that why do I have to take more THE Morning of? Wont I have Diareah still, how will they do the C if I am still passing?I am terrified. I called the DR and he just kepts stating this is his normal prep. Please tell mne if any one has had to take this much and how long did you go for??? I am so scared.Angie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Angie It seems many Docs just give the same dosages, amount, instructions..etc. for prepping to ALL of their patients.. regardless of what their current symptoms are. (I will say again.. it defies logic)But suffice it to say.. when you are running clear.. your prep is done.Now for some running clear might happen after they have ingested 3/4's of the prep, 2/3rds of the prep.. 1/2 of the prep etc.In other words... since they don't use their logic.. we should use ours.BQ


----------



## 20869 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thank you.Is it common practice not to ingest all the stuff if you are running clear?How will i know I am running clear- will the stuff I pass be looking like water, or will it be tinted?What do you think of the taking another percalax sachet at 7, when the colonoscopy is at 11? Wont I still be , eh, 'going' then? Is that enough time? I dont want embarassment. Do you think if I were running clear I can skip that mronings dose?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> quote:How will i know I am running clear- will the stuff I pass be looking like water, or will it be tinted?


Yeah it won't look like clear water from a tap. Sorry if I left that impression. lol It will be a yellowish/tan type of fluid with maybe some small flecks in it.


> quote:What do you think of the taking another percalax sachet at 7, when the colonoscopy is at 11? Wont I still be , eh, 'going' then?


I am a D type IBS'er. I'd more than likely not need that sachet. And yeah I would probably still be going at 11. In fact I had a Fleets Phosphasoda Prep and I only took half (as directed)the late afternoon before and I was _still_ going from that more than 12 hours later and actually was continuing to go after I arrived at the hospital.But I was running clear and had been for quite sometime by then.


> quoteo you think if I were running clear I can skip that mronings dose?


YES!Cuz the point *is* to be running clear.May it all go well for you.BQ


----------



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

Hi polyd







I don't feel comfortable telling you that you do not have to take the whole prep.BUT... in my case as you know, it worked for me.I was *VERY* concerned Sunday night when I was prepping because there was half of my prep solution sitting on the kitchen counter.And I knew I couldn't finish it... and I didn't!that... and I had already thrown-up half of what I already did get down.All I could think about was how I was going to go in on Monday morning just to be turned away and come back another time.I did a search on here and found *MANY*posts about people stopping their prep when they were going clear.Clear can mean a yellow color, in my case amber color.Someone on here described it as pee from your butt.It worked for me and for people on here.I even had some 'flecks' of brown, and my Dr told me I was cleaned out very well.Go figure.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

it did damn near kill me!!!!!!!!!! Thought I was having a baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20869 (Dec 5, 2006)

thanks every one,I am still waiting on the DR to call me and let me know if I HAVE to take all that senna with the pecolax. I havent heard of people having to take that combo together.I do not plan to tell him that I am taking your advice....they dont like it when you wont do esactly as they say- even if it makes you sicker, they dont admit they might have been wrong. Theyd rather you did what they said and got sicker.


----------

